# Disappearing shrimp



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Within the past month, I've introduced 5 Ghost Shrimp, 6 Amano shrimp, and around 10 Cherry shrimp. 

I've got a 125 gallon tank with an overflow on it. I have 2 Angelfish, 4 Emporer Tetras, ~10 Rummy Nose, 3 Bristle Nose Plecos, and some Otocinclus. 

I finally cleared up my green water problem and none of the shrimp are to be found! My best guess is that some of the shimp could have ended up in the overflow(I've found a few in the filterpad, but definately not all of them). 

Do you think the overflow idea is probable? Could the fish be eating them? If it is the overflow, any ideas on how to prevent them from being sucked in without restricting too much flow(I already have a fish guard mesh on it)?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The Angel fish could be the culprits, or they could be sucked into the over flow, or they are just hiding out in the plants. 

Not sure how to fix the overflow, but on regular filters you can use a filter sponge or panty hose to keep the shrimp from being sucked in. I'm sure you can rig up something on the overflow too.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I used to watch my Angels hunt the Ghost Shrimp I put in every other week.
So I would be very suspicious of them.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Also, 125G is a LOT of water to only have 20 or so small shrimp in. They might (possibly) be hiding in the foliage, depending on how thick it is.

And, angels LUUUUUUV to hunt down shrimp. Unless there's a lot of foliage or hiding places, they will pick them off whenever they can.


----------



## Dino Copella (Jul 11, 2005)

My guess is also that they have sought shelter underneath the flora or rocks in your large-esque tank, I've seen 40 shrimp virtually disappear in my own tank, with no trace of thm whatsoever until dusk. Then they come out to eat and be merry.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

The Cherry Red shrimp population in my 125g tank was probably over 100 when I added a half-dollar sized gold angelfish. When the Angel reached about 2" in body height the shrimp started disappearing. Six months later the angelfish is now about 4" high and the shrimp population is zero

I had hoped that some may have survived in the jungle of Java Fern I had in there, but no such luck. While pruning out over half of the fern I saw not a one.

Luckily for me this tank is not my primary shrimp rearing tank so it didn't wipe me out.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

I got rid of the Angels about 3 weeks ago. Now I think that the shrimp are just hiding. Last WC I did I saw 3 cherry shrimp and I didn't think there were any in there. I know a few have crawled into the over flow because I find them on the filter pad when I'm cleaning it =\ 

I think I'm going to build some sort of strainer to go over the front of the overflow box that is too small for shrimp to get through. Just have to figure out how to do with without reducing the flow.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

as long as the angels aren't there, and you're sure there are shrimp in your tank then its probably becuase they are hiding

i put 12 cherries in a 10 gallon, it was densely planted though, and i never saw any of them for a good 3 weeks

i'd maybe see 1-2 on rare occasions (usually water changes) but otherwise they are still really difficult to see

so like 10 cherries in a 125 gallon...haha it'd probably be easier finding the "needle in a haystack" than seeing those cherries much...at least for now


----------

